# Cherry MX Doubleshots Gruppenkauf Runde 4



## s|n|s (8. November 2011)

Hi,

Wer hat Interresse an Doubleshots für Cherry MX Tastaturen aus Runde 4?

Zum Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle  abgebildeten kosten im Moment 2$ im Format der Esc-Reihe. Eine Taste breit. _Andere Formate und Farben sind vorbestellbar._ Zum Beispiel für Capslock, Leertaste, und alle Modifier wie Shift, Alt, et cetera. Die Preise sind nicht fix, sondern abhängig von der Anzahl der Bestellungen. Gibt es mehr als 25 Bestellungen weltweit, dann wird die Taste günstiger. Gibt es weniger als 25 Bestellungen weltweit, wird die Taste aus dem Programm genommen am 30.11.2011.

Vorbestellungen gehen raus bis zum 30.11.2011. Ab dann werden die Vorbestellungen konkret, einzelne Keycaps und sets werden nochmal (raus-)sortiert. 

_Wenn genug Interresse besteht, kann man hier die Einzelheiten klären wegen Versand, Bestellung, Preis._

Um einen Eindruck vom fertigen Produkt zu erhalten sind unten Bilderthreads von den vorhergegangenen Runden verlinkt. 
Photos von meinen Doubleshots: 
Die orange Tastenkappe ist vom gleichen Hersteller wie die jetzige Runde und aller Runden davor und von allen, die noch parallel dazu laufen.
schwarz - Filco Majestouch 2 ABS Padprinted von 2011
grau - Cherry Doubleshot von 1993
orange -Signature Plastics Doubleshot von 2011




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links:
Bilder-Thread von Runde 3
Originalthread auf Deskthority.net
Originalthread auf geekhack.org
Doubleshots Replacement Round 4 WIKI @ deskthority.net
Round 4 for Dummies WIKI @ deskthority.net
Bilder-Thread Keyboards allgemein

PS: Die Sicherheitswarnung gegen geekhack.org von Google und Co. bezieht sich auf eine Sicherheitslücke, die längst gepatcht wurde. Der Admin von geekhack.org ist beruflich Software-Entwickler für Windows Sicherheits-Software. geekhack.org ist sicher. Das Problem liegt im Moment bei Google. 
Alle Infos natürlich auch auf deskthority. Da gibt es auch ein deutsches Unterforum.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nocci (8. November 2011)

Weißt Du wie's mit den SC2 Doubleshots aussieht?

Ich hab nur letztens mitbekommen, dass bei Signature Plastics alle Sachen die möglicherweise Copyright Ärger machen könnten vorerst "on hold" sind und dass die aktuelle Runde SC2 Doubleshots vermutlich die letzte war. Ich glaub die Leute die paar extra bestellt haben verkaufen die einzelnen Keys schon für 8$ das Stück <.<

Ich bin jetzt die letzten Tage nicht dazugekommen mal nach dem aktuellen Stand zu schauen...

Die SC2 Keys wären halt der ausschlaggebende Anreiz für mich tatsächlich zu bestellen, ich würde sicherlich noch ein paar andere nehmen, aber ohne die SC2 Keys wär mir der Aufwand zu groß.


Edit:
Meh soviel dazu 
Der letzte Post im SC2 Doubleshots Thread ist von 7Bit:



> Understood.
> 
> I will remove them from my list.
> 
> ...


----------



## s|n|s (8. November 2011)

die star wars sind aus der liste genommen worden. starcraft keys sind noch drin. einfach vorbestellen und abwarten. kostet ja nix.

edit: Ich dachte wir machen eine PCGH Sammelbestellung. Dann teilen wir uns die Versandkosten und hier kann man sich darüber bequatschen.


----------



## Nocci (8. November 2011)

Jo das wär sicher 'ne gute Idee hier nochmal 'ne kleine Sammelbestellung zu machen.

Diese Woche hab ich keinen Kopf dafür, aber bis Ende des Monats sind ja noch paar Tage, bis dahin sollten auch eventuelle Ungereimtheiten was die SC2 Keys angeht ausgeräumt sein.


----------



## moparcrazy (8. November 2011)

Super Thema.
Also wir bestellen selber, oder hier bestellen und Du leitest das weiter auf geekhack?
Unter der Bedingung die liegen noch 2011 hier bei mir auf dem Tisch wäre ich zu allem bereit.


----------



## s|n|s (8. November 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Also wir bestellen selber, oder hier bestellen und Du leitest das weiter auf geekhack?



Ich kann alle bei mir in die Bestellung aufnehmen. Hier sagen, was ihr möchtet, Vorbestellungen tätige ich. Bezahlung ist eine Sache der Menge. Wenn wenige kleine Bestellungen, dann kann ich in Vorkasse treten. 
Je mehr zusammenkommt, desto besser, dann wird es billiger. Alles weitere klärt sich frühestens am 30.11.2011.




moparcrazy schrieb:


> Unter der Bedingung die liegen noch 2011 hier bei mir auf dem Tisch wäre ich zu allem bereit.



Sonst noch Wünsche?


----------



## moparcrazy (8. November 2011)

Nö.

Was wäre denn ein realistischer Termin?


----------



## s|n|s (8. November 2011)

Ist das so wichtig?
Je länger es dauert, desto mehr Zeit bleibt. Um sich das Richtige auszusuchen und vor allem, um zu Bezahlen.
Ich denke dass die Zahlungen zur Jahreswende gemacht werden.


----------



## moparcrazy (9. November 2011)

Ja, es ist wichtig, ich bin Alt und hab nicht mehr soviel zeit zu vergeuden...


----------



## s|n|s (9. November 2011)

Och du armer  Ich dachte mit dem Alter kommt die Geduld 

Edit: Runde 4 für Dummies link hinzugefügt zum Startpost

nochmal Edit:


			
				7bit schrieb:
			
		

> Understood.
> I will remove them from my list.
> R.I.P. SC*
> :schnief:



shit, sieht so aus, als wären die Starcraft keys wirklich raus.


----------



## 7bit (9. November 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> die star wars sind aus der liste genommen worden. starcraft keys sind noch drin. einfach vorbestellen und abwarten. kostet ja nix.
> 
> edit: Ich dachte wir machen eine PCGH Sammelbestellung. Dann teilen wir uns die Versandkosten und hier kann man sich darüber bequatschen.


 
Starcarft keys sind definitiv raus.  Muss sich halt jemand finden, der mit den Rechteinhabern darueber verhandelt.  





moparcrazy schrieb:


> Nö.
> 
> Was wäre denn ein realistischer Termin?


 
Die Produktion dauert fuer den angestrebten Umfang ca 6 Wochen. Wegen der drohenden Weihnachtszeit wird es die Tastenkappen erst im Januar geben.


----------



## Skeksis (9. November 2011)

Hat einer von euch denn nen Kenn davon wie teuer mich (ungefähr) ein 105 Tasten Set für meine Filco Majestouch 2 zu kosten kommt? Dark / Orange?

Oh, und hallo 7Bit, willkommen im kleinen Parallel Mecha Universum bei der PcGames hier.


----------



## 7bit (9. November 2011)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch denn nen Kenn davon wie teuer mich (ungefähr) ein 105 Tasten Set für meine Filco Majestouch 2 zu kosten kommt? Dark / Orange?
> 
> Oh, und hallo 7Bit, willkommen im kleinen Parallel Mecha Universum bei der PcGames hier.


 
Danke!  Derzeit $75 fuer das STANDARD kit.  Am 1. Dezember werde ich eine Preisanfrage bei SP machen und dann die Preise neu kalkulieren. Styles die gefragter sind, wie zB RETRO, werden dann preisguenstiger und andere, die nicht genuegend Bestellungen haben, fliegen raus.


----------



## s|n|s (9. November 2011)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch denn nen Kenn davon wie teuer mich (ungefähr) ein 105 Tasten Set für meine Filco Majestouch 2 zu kosten kommt? Dark / Orange?
> 
> Oh, und hallo 7Bit, willkommen im kleinen Parallel Mecha Universum bei der PcGames hier.


 
Deine 105-Tasten ist ne ISO deutsches Layout, richtig?

Bestellung wäre:
DARK/STANDARD/ORANGE 75,-$
DARK/DE/ORANGE 13,-$

_EDIT:: Leertaste nicht vergessen: DARK/SPACE/ORANGE
_
Das Standard ist für ANSI USA keyboards. Mit dem "DE" kriegst du dann die Tasten für dein Deutsches Layout. Insgesamt 88,-$ = 64,-€ plus 10,-€ Versand, wenn Du selber bestellst. Wenn wir das unter einen Hut kriegen wird es weniger.


----------



## Skeksis (9. November 2011)

also knapp 55,- € - das kann ich verkraften.


----------



## Dari (9. November 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe auch sehr Grosses Interesse an den Keys ... Auf der Seite
http://deskthority.net/wiki/Round_Four_4_Dummies 
sind alle verfügbaren Keys abgebildet, verstehe ich das richtig ?


----------



## s|n|s (9. November 2011)

Einige Farbkombinationen sind nicht abgebildet. Als Skizze müsste alles da sein.

An was hattest Du denn gedacht?


----------



## Dari (9. November 2011)

Primär hätte ich Interesse an dem: ROUND3 STYLE 

und an diversen einzelnen tasten


----------



## s|n|s (9. November 2011)

Wie kann man Dir helfen?


----------



## Dari (9. November 2011)

Momentan muss ich da erstmal durchblicken hehe, dann weiss ich auch wo ich Hilfe brauche ^^

E: round3 müsste doch auf eine filco passen?


----------



## s|n|s (9. November 2011)

Alle sets passen auf eine Filco.

Bei den sets für ganze Tastaturen braucht man noch eine Leertaste. Für Filco ist das ganz einfach SPACE.

Für Deutsche Tastaturen braucht man ausserdem "DE". Die 105 Tasten sets sind für  USA keyboards. DE ersetzt die Tasten mit USA layout so , daß ein deutsches Layout dabei rauskommt.

Edit:

```
ROUND3/STANDARD
ROUND3/DE
ROUND3/SPACE
```

wäre dann der code.


----------



## Dari (9. November 2011)

Hatte mich nur gewundert, weil dort mehr Tasten waren als bei den anderen Layouts.

Also ich hab mir soweit schonmal folgendes ausgesucht:

ROUND3STYLE + RGBY KEYS 

COMMODORE
TAPEDRIVE
ARROWUP
ARROWDOWN
PIRATEFLAG
AWESOME 

SPACE

je 2 Mal von den einzelnen Tasten.

So i.O. ?


----------



## s|n|s (9. November 2011)

Ich hab Dir mal ne PM geschickt für die Einzelheiten.


----------



## moparcrazy (9. November 2011)

Oh, Götterdämmerung... willkommen 7bit.
Schade das hier keiner so richtig die Hosen runter lässt und wenigstens einen ca Termin angibt.
Finde es schon wichtig für die Leute die hier mitmachen wollen zu wissen wann erhalten sie ihre bestellten key's.
Ich Tippe auf April - Mai 2012! 
Auch finde ich man sollte erwähnen das: die key's insgesamt flacher  sind


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,
das Profil der key's anders ist (stärker konkav)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

oben Filco/mitte Cherry/unten SP.
der Space key  deutlich scharfkantiger ist


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

mitte SP.
Geht mir hier bestimmt nicht darum das ganze ruterzumachen, denke nur man sollte diese Dinge wissen.


Sooooo, dann will ich mir mal ein wenig Fahrvergnügen (wie Ripster sagt) gönnen und auch mitmachen.
Hier also meine Bestellung:
RETRO/STANDARD 1
RETRO/RGBY 1 
RETRO/SPACE 1
RETRO/GAMER 1
RETRO/COMMODORE/125 2
NOIR/AWESOME/YELLOW 1
RETRO/KBDRUNNER/RED 1
DARK/PIRATEFUN/ORANGE 1


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2011)

Auf welche Bretter passen die Tasten eigentlich?


----------



## moparcrazy (9. November 2011)

Im Prinzip auf alle mit Cherry MX Switch's.


----------



## s|n|s (9. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Auf welche Bretter passen die Tasten eigentlich?


 
auf alle. die Buchstaben-Tasten und alle anderen in der Größe sind immer gleich. bei den anderen Tasten gibt es dann feine Unterschiede. Leertasten zum Beispiel gibt es deshalb ein paar verschiedene. Zum Beispiel für Leopold die ist anders. Am besten du sagst, was du hast, dann kann man gucken, welche Tasten passen.



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Hier also meine Bestellung:
> RETRO/STANDARD 1
> RETRO/RGBY 1
> RETRO/SPACE 1
> ...



Dann nehm ich das bei mir mit in die Bestellung, richtig?


----------



## moparcrazy (9. November 2011)

Jupp, das wäre sehr nett.


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2011)

Razer Black Window (*keine *Ultimate).

Ich finde aber irgendwie nicht zu allen Bilder/Skizzen.


----------



## s|n|s (9. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich finde aber irgendwie nicht zu allen Bilder/Skizzen.



Was brauchst Du denn für Skizzen?

Mal sehen, ob ich rauskriege, worin sich eine Blackwidow von einer Filco unterscheidet.


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2011)

Ich hab die Bilder der Keys mittlerweile gefunden.

Das einizge was halbwegs intressant aussieht sind die Dark/Orange. Darüber denke ich aber noch nach.

Ich frage mich nur wie dich die Dinger bezahlen soll.


----------



## s|n|s (9. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur wie dich die Dinger bezahlen soll.


???

Soweit ich weiss, was mit der Blackwidow los ist, poste ich mal


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Soweit ich weiss, was mit der Blackwidow los ist, poste ich mal


 
Sobald ich weiß macht mehr Sinn.

ich frage mich wie ich die Dinger (sofern ich sie kaufen würde) bezhalen soll. Warum das so ist hat hier nichts verloren.


----------



## moparcrazy (9. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> ich frage mich wie ich die Dinger (sofern ich sie kaufen würde) bezhalen soll.



Bezahlen macht auch mehr Sinn.


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2011)

ist das nicht total egal,  man ließt sowas doch eh meisten richtig.


----------



## s|n|s (9. November 2011)

Ich bräuchte mal eine Messung von deiner Leertaste. Bitte vorsichtig Abheben, lieber dranlassen, statt kaputtmachen!

Video:
*How to change / remove Filco bigger keycaps   *



1) Länge
2) Abstand der Löcher

Am besten noch ein Photo mit der umgedrehten Leertaste und ein Lineal/Zollstock direkt daneben.


----------



## 7bit (9. November 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte mal eine Messung von deiner Leertaste. Bitte vorsichtig Abheben, lieber dranlassen, statt kaputtmachen!


  Ich sagte rausreissen!  Wenn was kaputt geht, taugte die Tastatur sowiso nichts.


----------



## 7bit (9. November 2011)

@moparcrazy: Die Filco Tastenkappen sind nur zu Transportzwecken auf die Tasten gesteckt, um die Schalter zu schuetzen.   Die Beschriftung dient nur zum Testen und erleichtert den Austausch gegen richtige Tastenkappen.


----------



## s|n|s (10. November 2011)

7bit schrieb:


> @moparcrazy: Die Filco Tastenkappen sind nur zu Transportzwecken auf die Tasten gesteckt, um die Schalter zu schuetzen.   Die Beschriftung dient nur zum Testen und erleichtert den Austausch gegen richtige Tastenkappen.





7bit schrieb:


> Ich sagte rausreissen!  Wenn was kaputt geht, taugte die Tastatur sowiso nichts.



Ripster? Bist du es? Was hast du mit 7bit gemacht?


----------



## OctoCore (10. November 2011)

Rausreissen ist bei der BW(U) die Garantie dafür, dass wirklich etwas reisst.
Die Stabilizer sind ähnlich der Filco, also praktisch das Costar-System - man kann das Filco-Video als Anleitung nutzen. Ich persönlich fummel nicht damit rum, die Haken der Metallspange aus den Ösen in den Caps zu kriegen wie im Video, sondern ziehe lieber vorsichtig mit zwei Zahnstochern die Spange aus den Stabilizersockeln auf der Plate. Die ist da nur eingeclipst.


----------



## moparcrazy (10. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> ist das nicht total egal,  man ließt sowas doch eh meisten richtig.


 Im Regelfall schon, in Deinem eher nicht. Wer andere verbessert der muss  sich leider auch verbessern lassen. Zumal der S|N|S Dir auch noch bei  deinen Problemen hilft! Da sollte man sich so etwas unhöfliches echt  verkneifen.

btw ...meistens...


----------



## s|n|s (15. November 2011)

Wir sind bei über 600 Keycaps hier im Forum, bei 36000 international und noch 2 Wochen Zeit.

Es zeichnen sich mehr und mehr die sets und keycaps ab, die erhältlich sein werden, und welche nicht genügend Bestellungen erreichen. _Alle sets, ausser die RGB sets, sind sicher und werden günstiger, da es mehr Bestellungen als die Mindestbestellmenge gibt._ Der Rest bleibt abzuwarten. Die Bestellung, die wir zusammen hier eingereicht haben, wird sich am 30.11. dementsprechend ändern. Dann hagelt es PMs und wir sehen weiter. Auch wegen den Versandkosten bin ich gespannt, was passiert.
Solange verfolgen wir mit Spannung die Updates von 7bit. 

Edit:
Zum Glück lese ich fast täglich im R4 Thread:

Es gibt neue RGBY kits, die wie gemacht sind für Filcos. Inklusive Rechter und linker Shift Taste für Deutsches ISO Layout, das dann extra bestellt werden muss. Wer RGBY bestellt hat, kann das günstigere RGBY125 nehmen, das kostet 10$, das normale RGBY fast 30$.

Shift für deutsches Layout links und rechts:
RGBYSH125
RGBYSH275

Bilder:
RGB
RGBY
RGBY125
RGBY125WIN



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moparcrazy (17. November 2011)

Hab ich mich verlesen, ich meine da steht L + R Shift müssen extra dazu bestellt werden?
Ist aber sowieso nix für mich: Ich habe gar kein Auto... äääh... ISO.
Und ich will natürlich das GROßE kit!

600 keys??? Die haben wir doch schon zu zweit. Leute mitmachen und nicht nur gucken!!!


----------



## s|n|s (17. November 2011)

bei RGBY125 und RGBY125WIN ist keine rechte Shift dabei. Die kommt dann dazu.


EDIT:

Von den einzelnen Tasten gibt es einigen bunten Nutzlosen Kram  zum mitbestellen, der auf jeden Fall lieferbar ist:

TOOL Filco keycap Puller
NOIR/AWESOMEFUN/BLACK/YELLOW ein schwarzes Smile auf gelber Taste
SHAMROCKSPH/SHAMROCK ein weisses Kleblatt auf grüner Taste. Die Taste  ist "Spherical", hat eine andere Form, als die normalen. Etwas höher und  der Platz für die Finger ist etwas kleiner. Wie auf einer alten  Schreibmaschine.
CHERRYREDESC rote Escape Taste im Stil von Cherry Doubleshots.
LOD der Look of disapproval in schwarz auf rot
VIM für die Vim Fans. ist auch Spherical

Alle kosten 2$ ausser dem TOOL, das ist 6$.
Gruß
sinis

EDIT: so sehen Sphericals aus. Ein ganzes Keyboard voll: http://deskthority.net/viewtopic.php?p=23509


----------



## Skeksis (28. November 2011)

Keiner mehr Interesse?


----------



## s|n|s (29. November 2011)

Update

Der Groupbuy hat das Ziel der 50.000 Keycaps erreicht. Damit werden in den nächsten Tagen die letzten Schritte eingeleitet: Preisupdates basierend auf Bestellzahlen. Das meiste, was unter 25 Bestellungen erzielt hat, fliegt raus und wird nicht hergestellt. Bestellanpassungen. Zahlungsaufforderungen in den nächsten Wochen.

Es gibt einen neuen style ( Farbkombination) : BLOOD, Rote Schrift auf Schwarz.
Und einige neue sets mit Symbolen.
Unklar ist bei den meisten styles noch die Herstellung der RGBY125 sets.

Die Länderspezifischen sets wie DE in unserem Fall, werden nur sehr spärlich bestellt. Das wird einerseits daran liegen, dass viele Bestellungen aus den USA kommen. Andererseits, dass Europa viele verschiedene Tastaturlayouts hat. Für jedes Land eins. Damit bleiben die Bestellzahlen pro set klein. Es wird _wahrscheinlich_ darauf hinauslaufen, dass wir als ISO DE Layout Benutzer ein set für die häufigen Länder bekommen. Das wird NORDIC heissen.

ROUND3 hat fast 35 Komplett-Set Bestellungen und wird noch günstiger.
RETRO hat 70 Bestellungen von Komplett-Sets und wird deswegen günstiger und letztendlich das günstigste set bleiben.

Von den einzelnen Tasten werden die schönsten dank genügend Bestellzahlen hergestellt und ich kann AWESOME/BLACK/YELLOW und SHAMROCK nochmal jedem ans Herz legen.
Ausserdem möchte ich nochmal auf das TOOL, den keycappuller von der Firma Filco aufmerksam machen. Bester Keycap Puller auf dem Markt und im Groupbuy für einen niedrigen Preis.

Preisupdates und mehr gibt es innerhalb der nächsten 10 Tage.

Bei weiteren Fragen bitte hier in den Thread schreiben, wenn es geht.


----------



## Dari (29. November 2011)




----------



## s|n|s (2. Dezember 2011)

7bit:


> Shipping will be from Germany and it will cost $5 for up to around 350-400 key caps.


Die Versandkosten für 100 keycapsvon 14$ sind nicht mehr aktuell. Es kostet 5$ pro 350 keycaps und der Versand wird von Deutschland aus stattfinden.

Wir können also alle einzeln bestellen. Bei Unklarheiten können wir das hier oder bei Deskthority im deutschen Unterforum klären. Wer bei 7bit bestellen will, der erspart mit Arbeit beim Sortieren.

Wer will kann bei mir in der Bestellung bleiben. Kostet dasselbe. 5€ würde ich auch für den Versand berechnen, da mit Versandnachweis DHL 6,90€ kostet und ohne 4,80€. Die Größe des Paketes kann ich jetzt noch nicht abschätzen. Deswegen veranschlage ich das größte Paket, also 4,80 oder 6,90 je nachdem, ob ihr Versandnachweis wollt.

neue Deadline ist 16.12. Was dann verändert wird ist mir noch unklar.

Updates zur gestrigen Veränderung der Bestellliste kommen per PN. Preise sind noch nicht geupdated. Warten Auf SP.

Fragen bitte in den Thread hier, wenn es geht. Danke.


----------



## plaGGy (2. Dezember 2011)

Mal ne Frage:
Hab ja ne Razer und werde mir vll ne Filco holen.
DE Layout, welche KeyCaps kann ich mir denn da holen? Hab da echt grad keine Ahnung .
Also Doubleshoots wären cool?
Kannst du mir ne Empfehlung geben?
Und kann ich bei dieser Runde noch mitbestelle?

Paar Infos wie das abläuft wären cool, kenne mich bei sowas garnicht aus.


----------



## s|n|s (2. Dezember 2011)

Welche Filco willst du Dir denn holen?

Bestellungen sind bis zum 16.12. machbar. Guck Dir mal den link an und such Dir was aus: Double shot replacements ROUND FOUR!!
Nur den Startpost erst mal. Die weiterführenden links gehen dann in die Einzelheiten. Erst mal such Dir einen "style", eine Farbkombination aus. Den Rest können wir dann bequatschen.

Da Deine Filco schwarz sein wird, passt jede Farbe/style drauf. Die Keycaps passen mit ein paar Ausnahmen der größeren Tasten auch auf Blackwidow.

Empfehlen kann ich RETRO, weil es da die meisten Bestellungen gibt und es dadurch am günstigsten sein wird.


----------



## plaGGy (2. Dezember 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Welche Filco willst du Dir denn holen?
> 
> Bestellungen sind bis zum 16.12. machbar. Guck Dir mal den link an und such Dir was aus: Double shot replacements ROUND FOUR!!
> Nur den Startpost erst mal. Die weiterführenden links gehen dann in die Einzelheiten. Erst mal such Dir einen "style", eine Farbkombination aus. Den Rest können wir dann bequatschen.
> ...


 
Ich tendiere derzeit entweder zu BROWN oder BLUE, mit Numpad, also wirklich reiner Standartkram 
Werde mich heute abend mal durchklicken und schauen! Danke schonmal


----------



## s|n|s (2. Dezember 2011)

also in der normalen größe.

bei blau nimm die hier: FS: Das Keyboard Ultimate S (EU)

würde dir braun empfehlen. Und dann anstatt Filco auch ne DAS kaufen, ist günstiger und hat gelaserte caps. Das Keyboard Model S Professional - Versand in 24h im Shop getDigital
"Silent" ist die MX braun.

EDIT: DAS S hat ABS keycaps wie Filco. Sorry für den Fehler.


----------



## plaGGy (2. Dezember 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> also in der normalen größe.
> 
> bei blau nimm die hier: FS: Das Keyboard Ultimate S (EU)
> 
> ...


 
Von der Qualität her aber hoffentlich gleichwertig, oder ?
Aber 30€ ist schon eine kleine Menge, bei ner Tastatur.

Also ich hab mir die Seite mal angeschaut: 
Also der Retro sieht schon gut aus, denke den werde ich nehmen; wenn ich das nun richtig interpretieren, hätten die Buchstaben Blau auf Grau und die Funktionstasten Blau auf Schwarz?

Wie würde es denn aussehen, wenn ich diese Farbe dann bestellen würde, und welche Keys wären dann dabei?
Oder sind das 2 Möglichkeiten der Farbegebung?


----------



## s|n|s (2. Dezember 2011)

Die DAS hat wie die Filco: NKRO, platemounted.
Die Verarbeitung ist gleichwertig. 
Unterschiede sind nur kosmetisch. Die Art der Stabilistoren, das Gehäuse. Das Gehäuse der DAS ist hochglanz. Filco kommt mit ABS keycaps, padprinted. DAS mit ABS und gelasert. Die PBT keycaps würde ich vorziehen. Und ABS keycaps kriegst du ja in Form von Doubleshots wenn du bestellst. Dazu ist die DAS günstiger.

RETRO sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur ohne die orangen keycaps und den kram. Blau auf hellgrau und blau auf schwarz kombiniert. Das ist RETRO.

Bestellen müsstest Du:

RETRO/STANDARD125 Set für ein komplettes 105 Tasten US keyboard  65$
RETRO/DE deutsches Sprach-Set mit ISO Shift und Enter13$ 
RETRO/SPACE Leertaste 2$
5$ Versand
_________
85,-$ / 63,-€, und die Preise werden jetzt noch nach unten gehen für STANDARD

Schöne einzelne keycaps wie die orangen WASD sind als GAMER set zu haben. Für näheres würde ich mal ins wiki schauen: http://deskthority.net/wiki/Doubleshot_Replacements_Round_4

Als Info an alle: 
RGBY125 und DE ist noch für alle styles in der Liste und nicht rausgenommen. Bei RETRO wird es sowieso hergestellt, dank der vielen Bestellungen.

EDIT: DAS S hat ABS keycaps wie Filco. Sorry für den Fehler.


----------



## plaGGy (2. Dezember 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Die DAS hat wie die Filco: NKRO, platemounted.
> Die Verarbeitung ist gleichwertig.
> Unterschiede sind nur kosmetisch. Die Art der Stabilistoren, das Gehäuse. Das Gehäuse der DAS ist hochglanz. Filco kommt mit ABS keycaps, padprinted. DAS mit PBT und gelasert. Die PBT keycaps würde ich vorziehen. Und ABS keycaps kriegst du ja in Form von Doubleshots wenn du bestellst. Dazu ist die DAS günstiger.
> 
> ...



Hey, danke schön.

Gut, dann behalte ich das mal im Hinterkopf (durch welchen ich es mir auch nochmal gehe lasse ).
Bestellung kann ich bei dir  und möglichst mit ein wenig Luft zum 16.12 aufgeben, oder wie hab ich das in dem Thread hier interpretiert?


PS: Da hat einer den gleichen Avatar wie ich im Geekhack-Forum, Sachen gibts


----------



## s|n|s (2. Dezember 2011)

Du kannst über einen Deskthority oder einen geekhack account direkt bei 7bit bestellen. Oder bei mir.

Round Four 4 Dummies - Deskthority wiki

der link ist der beste zum Einsteigen in R4, hab ihn grad erst gefunden.


----------



## moparcrazy (4. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal meine aktuelle Bestellung:
RETRO/STANDARD 1
RETRO/RGBY 1
RETRO/SPACE 1
RETRO/GAMER/RED 1
DARK/AWESOME/YELLOW 1
RETRO/KBDRUNNER/RED 1
RETRO/COMMODORE/125 2
Müsste eigentlich alles verfügbar sein, nur bei den beiden Commodore key's ist mir das noch unklar die Auflistung ist da ein wenig verwirrend.
Für RETRO sind wohl einige verfügbar andere aber nicht, welche nun meine sind (die 125er) steht da leider nicht.


----------



## s|n|s (4. Dezember 2011)

Hi Moparcrazy

folgendes:

Order-ID                    |Description                                |Price|Qty|Pcs| Total
RETRO/GAMER                 |Gamer kit (WASD keys etc.)                 |18.00|  1| 39| 18.00
RETRO/KBDRUNNER/RED         |Keyboard Runner key (1 unit, row 1)        | 2.00|  1|  1|  2.00
RETRO/RGBY                  |RGBY kit (120-126 keys)                    |30.00|  1| 38| 30.00
RETRO/SPACE                 |6.25 units Filco/Cherry/Leopold            | 2.00|  1|  1|  2.00
RETRO/STANDARD              |Standard kit (101-104 keys)                |75.00|  1|144| 75.00
ORANJE/PIRATEFUN            |Pirate Flag key (1 unit, row 1)            | 2.00|  1|  1|  2.00

Folgendes ist nicht mehr auf der Liste. Deswegen hab ich das nachbestellt und warte noch auf Antwort.
DARK/AWESOME/YELLOW 1
RETRO/COMMODORE125 2

Da RETRO/GAMER nicht in rot ist, hab ich das abbestellt und dein RETRO/GAMER/RED bestellt. Auch das müsste dann mit der nächsten email von 7bit auf der Liste sein.
Ich würde vielleicht noch RGBY in RGBY125 ändern. Soll ich das machen?


Wenn was fehlt, bitte Bescheid sagen.


----------



## moparcrazy (4. Dezember 2011)

Hab mir die "Available Colors per Style" auf geekhack angeschaut und da sind Commodore key's dabei nur welche?
Bei den RGBY würde ich lieber bei dem Großen Set bleiben außer es ist nicht erhältlich.
Bei den GAMER hab ich erst heute entdeckt das die normal auch blau (passend zu RETRO) beschriftet sind. Will die aber lieber in rot.
DARK/AWESOME/YELLOW ist als verfügbar gelistet.


----------



## s|n|s (5. Dezember 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Hab mir die "Available Colors per Style" auf geekhack angeschaut und da sind Commodore key's dabei nur welche?
> Bei den RGBY würde ich lieber bei dem Großen Set bleiben außer es ist nicht erhältlich.
> Bei den GAMER hab ich erst heute entdeckt das die normal auch blau (passend zu RETRO) beschriftet sind. Will die aber lieber in rot.
> DARK/AWESOME/YELLOW ist als verfügbar gelistet.


 

Ich hab den Commodore Key nochmal nachbestellt, er taucht aber immer noch nicht auf meiner Vorbestellung auf. Dasselbe gilt für DARK/AWESOME/YELLOW. Da bin ich noch dran und halte Rücksprache mit 7bit. Update gibt es asap.

RETRO/RGBY ist bestellt und auf meiner Liste.
RETRO/GAMER/RED auch.

Wenn sonst noch Fragen auftauchen, einfach hier schreiben.

EDIT:


			
				7bit schrieb:
			
		

> DARK/AWESOME/YELLOW The 7 key kit does not exist anymore.
> 
> You can have:
> 
> ...


----------



## moparcrazy (6. Dezember 2011)

Das es keine RETRO/COMMODORE gibt ist blöd! Aber wohl nicht zu ändern...

DARK/AWESOMEFUN/ORANGE
DARK/AWESOMEFUN/YELLOW 
Bitte beide je einmal Mitbestellen.


----------



## s|n|s (6. Dezember 2011)

^ist bestellt.

Wer Spass an einem Farbsublimierten PBT Escape-Key (4$) hat, oder an einem von den sets: dyesub 37 keys round 1
kann sich mal bei mir melden.

edit:


			
				7bit schrieb:
			
		

> RETRO might be the only style where RGB/RGBY stuff survives.


----------



## moparcrazy (16. Dezember 2011)

Heute ist Stichtag. Wer jetzt nicht bestellt ist selbst schuld und geht leer aus!
Glaube mein RETRO/GAMER/RED ist nicht dabei, das normale RETRO/GAMER ist anscheinend Orange und 7bit versucht das wenigstens dieses überlebt, bitte meine Bestellung entsprechend ändern.


----------



## s|n|s (16. Dezember 2011)

7bit schrieb:
			
		

> Some minutes before I submit the order to Signature Plastics, you can  add or remove anything you want. After that, you can only add stuff.
> 
> I hope I can send my order off by the end of the year....



Bestellen kann man noch eine ganze Weile lang.

Heute ist nur Stichtag für die neue Preisliste:
Round4 Pricelist - Deskthority wiki
Fällt Euch was auf?


----------



## moparcrazy (16. Dezember 2011)

Ach so, dachte heute geht's scharf... also nur neue Preisliste... auch gut.
Auffallen? Nö!


----------



## s|n|s (16. Dezember 2011)

RETRO/STANDARD     137    115$
RETRO/STANDARD125     116    90$

klingelt es jetzt?


----------



## moparcrazy (16. Dezember 2011)

Dafür aber auch 21 key's weniger...


----------



## s|n|s (16. Dezember 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Dafür aber auch 21 key's weniger...


 
Preis ist gestiegen:
RETRO/STANDARD vorher 75$ jetzt    115$ +50%
RETRO/STANDARD125 vorher 65$ jetzt    90$ +40%
NOIR/AWESOME/YELLOW/BLACK vorher 2$ jetzt 3$ +50%

ich werde daraus meine Konsequenzen ziehen, wenn das so bleibt. Bitte tut Ihr das auch. Ich habe auf die Preise keinen Einfluss.


----------



## moparcrazy (16. Dezember 2011)

Sch.... die wand an... das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen! Habe aber ehrlich gesagt bei meiner ersten Bestellung die Preise auch überhaupt nicht beachtet.
Gut hast recht, schließe mich Dir an, kannst alles streichen. Es sei den die werden wieder wach und ändern das! Es war doch mal die rede von RETRO wird billiger? Na war wohl nix.


----------



## s|n|s (16. Dezember 2011)

Noch bleib ich bei dem, was ich bestellt habe. Nix wird so heiss gegessen, wie es gekocht wird. Erst mal n paar Tage abwarten, was da kommt. Es werden ja noch die Änderungen durch emails mit Kostenvoranschlag verschickt. Die warten wir mal ab. 

Wenn die Preise so wie sie jetzt in der Preisliste stehen auch in den emails ankommen, dann werde ich für mich einiges streichen.

Bitte schaut Euch nur schon mal mögliche Alternativen an und bereitet Euch seelig darauf vor, die Bestellung nochmal zu ändern/reduzieren/streichen.


Signature Plastics hat die Preise erhöht. 7bit hat uns diese in der aktuellen Preisliste zusammengefasst.

Die Sonnenseite: Es gibt neue PBT _blank_ keycaps im Programm. Die sind günstig und in auch in vielen Farben da. Die Preisliste der PBT blanks ist aber noch nicht up to date, also vorsicht. Zum schnuppern:
*http://deskthority.net/wiki/Round4_Pricelist unter BLANKPBT*

Ich werde dann ausweichen auf die PBT blanks. Kann nur keine Spacebars finden.


----------



## moparcrazy (16. Dezember 2011)

PBT's hab ich ja schon drauf. PBT 104 keycaps Gravierte Schwarze PBT key's. Der hat auch Blanke im Angebot und billiger ist der auch noch allerdings gibts bei dem kein DE Layout.
Super Qualität sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## s|n|s (17. Dezember 2011)

Da sich mittlerweile schon 2 fast komplette sets Doubleshots hier angesammelt haben, werde ich mir einige einzelne keycaps von 7bit bestellen zur Vervollständigung bestellen. Ein komplettes set kommt bei dem Preis nicht mehr in Frage. Ich werde einiges auf jeden Fall bestellen. Der Thread ist also noch für was gut.

Preisupdate ist per email gekommen. Der Gesamtpreis ist um über 40% gestiegen.

Dann setzen wir mal den Rotstift an. PNs kommen die Tage mit Euren individuellen Infos.


----------



## moparcrazy (20. Dezember 2011)

Das neue RETRO/TKLRGBY bringt meine Bestellung wieder auf einen realistischen preis. Falls es den am ende so verfügbar sein sollte wäre ich wieder voll dabei.
Mit RETRO/TKLRGBY , RETRO/GAMER/ORANGE                  , RETRO/SPACE , ORANJE/AWESOMEFUN , RETRO/KBDRUNNER/RED läge ich bei 118$ das ist für mich tragbar.


----------



## s|n|s (20. Dezember 2011)

RGBY schön und gut.

Ich hab mit 7bit gekämpft um standartsets, die direkt in Länderlayouts kommen und etwa den Preis von den normalen standardsets haben. Die kommen bekanntlich in US Layout, was kaum jemand von uns nutzen wird.

Damit ist bei Bestellung von:
TKLDE
STANDARDDE

kein DE kit mehr nötig. Eingespart wird etwa 20$ an Kosten. Hoffentlich setzen sich die sets durch.


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir mal hier das ganze durchgelesen, blicke das aber noch nicht so 100%.
Bestellt wird über jemanden welcher im Geekhack Forum weilt ?
Was gibt es denn überhaupt alles ? Kann man einzelne, blanke, farbige Tasten bestellen ?
oder nur das was es unter Round Four 4 Dummies - Deskthority wiki zu finden gibt ?

Wenn es "nur" das gibt, wären für mich 12 schwarze Tasten mit farbigen Aufdrucken (Grafik oder Text) interessant. Ich würde sie für meine Makrotasten auf der Meka G-Unit von Tt eSports verwenden wollen. Gehen für diese Tastatur überhaupt die Tasten ? Sollten ja auch Cherry Mx switche sein, nur ob die Neigung, Kanten oder ähnliches übereinstimmen weiß ich nicht ? Mit was für einen Preis muß ich dafür ungefähr rechnen ? Mehr als 50 Euro ?

Grüße und danke für eure Geduld


----------



## s|n|s (17. Januar 2012)

hobbit_mit_streitaxt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir mal hier das ganze durchgelesen, blicke das aber noch nicht so 100%.
> Bestellt wird über jemanden welcher im Geekhack Forum weilt ?
> ...


 
-weil 7bit das organisisert und bei signature plastics als sammelbestellung aufgibt. "Groupbuy".
- was es alles gibt steht im wiki: Doubleshot Replacements Round 4 - Deskthority wiki, wie schon auf seite 1 erwähnt
- blanke tasten gibt es hier in vielen möglichen farben aus ABS, PBT. Alle Möglichkeiten stehen im Wiki
--- andere Möglichkeiten:
-----http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/category/pbt-key-caps/catId=3982960
-----http://stores.ebay.com/E-sports-Gaming-equipments?_rdc=1
- die tasten passen,. wenn sie 1 einheit groß sind immer drauf, mit der reihe ändert sich neigung und form, deswegen für die buchstabentasten usw. nur komplette sets bestellen, sonst passt es nicht. für makrotasten ist das egal. 1 einheit groß sind die meisten tasten auf der tastatur wie "QWERTZUIO" usw-. alle anderen werden in diesen einheiten gemessen.


am besten selbst informieren. bunte keycaps gibt es ja genug.


----------



## Cart3r (17. Januar 2012)

Wir oft finden denn solche Groupbuys statt? Ich hab zwar noch keine mechanische Tastatur, aber spätestens in 2 Monaten. Wenn ich dann aber wieder 1 Jahr auf die nächsten  Doubleshot Groupbuy warten muss, dann kauf ich mir die lieber jetzt schon mal.

Weiß jmd. ob auf die Filco und auf die Quickfire Rapid die selben Tasten passen??


----------



## s|n|s (17. Januar 2012)

der groupbuy für komplette sets für deutsches layout wird vorerst der letzte bleiben. weil hier jedes länderlayout bedient wird, ist es auch so beliebt. us ansi bekommt man jederzeit.

einzelne keycaps für 1 einheiten tasten im escape-tasten format finden faste jede woche statt. versand von usa nach eu ist dann unter 5€.

geekhack bei groupbuys stöbern.


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (18. Januar 2012)

Ok interesse hätte ich an folgendem (insgesamt 16 Tasten):

Farben aus dieser Liste: File:SP rainbow 42892.jpg - Deskthority wiki
Laut dem Text daneben sind diese auch verfügbar bei Blanks.

8x RCQ retrored
8x GQM retrodarkgrey

Alle als Standardtaste, R4U100 (falls ich das System kapiert habe...)
Bei den Makros und ESC dürfte das der Fall sein, aber auch bei Windows und Kontextmenütaste ?
Was würde das in etwa kosten ?


----------



## s|n|s (18. Januar 2012)

hobbit_mit_streitaxt schrieb:


> Ok interesse hätte ich an folgendem (insgesamt 16 Tasten):
> 
> Farben aus dieser Liste: File:SP rainbow 42892.jpg - Deskthority wiki
> Laut dem Text daneben sind diese auch verfügbar bei Blanks.
> ...



wo steht denn bitte, dass man sich die Farbe anhand der Farbpalette aussuchen kann?

das sind die farben für R4U100:
Order-ID#keysPrice(USD)Description 
BLANK/R4U100/RED                     11.2Blank 1 unit key (row 4 / ZXCVBN row) /100   BLANK/R4U100/GREEN                   11.2Blank 1 unit key (row 4 / ZXCVBN row) /100   BLANK/R4U100/BLUE                    11.2Blank 1 unit key (row 4 / ZXCVBN row) /100   BLANK/R4U100/YELLOW                  11.2Blank 1 unit key (row 4 / ZXCVBN row) /100   BLANK/R4U100/ORANGE                  11.2Blank 1 unit key (row 4 / ZXCVBN row) /100   BLANK/R4U100/GREY                    11.2Blank 1 unit key (row 4 / ZXCVBN row) /100   BLANK/R4U100/WHITE                   11.2Blank 1 unit key (row 4 / ZXCVBN row) /100   BLANK/R4U100/PEARLWHITE              11.2Blank 1 unit key (row 4 / ZXCVBN row) /100   BLANK/R4U100/VERYDARKGREY            11.2Blank 1 unit key (row 4 / ZXCVBN row) /100   BLANK/R4U100/DOLCHGREY               11.2Blank 1 unit key (row 4 / ZXCVBN row) /100   BLANK/R4U100/BLACK                   11.2Blank 1 unit key (row 4 / ZXCVBN row) /100   BLANK/R4U100/POSTGELB                11.2Blank 1 unit key (row 4 / ZXCVBN row) /100   BLANK/R4U100/RETROYELLOW             11.2Blank 1 unit key (row 4 / ZXCVBN row) /100   BLANK/R4U100/RETROGREEN              11.2Blank 1 unit key (row 4 / ZXCVBN row) /100   BLANK/R4U100/LIGHTGREY               11.2Blank 1 unit key (row 4 / ZXCVBN row) /100   BLANK/R4U100/DARKGREY                11.2Blank 1 unit key (row 4 / ZXCVBN row) /100   BLANK/R4U100/LIGHTBLUE               11.2Blank 1 unit key (row 4 / ZXCVBN row) /100   BLANK/R4U100/RETROBLUE               11.2Blank 1 unit key (row 4 / ZXCVBN row) /100   BLANK/R4U100/SPHGREY                 11.2Blank 1 unit key (row 4 / ZXCVBN row) /100   BLANK/R4U100/BROWN                   11.2Blank 1 unit key (row 4 / ZXCVBN row) /100 

ich seh da weder retrored noch retrodarkgrey. bitte gukc mal hier: Round4 Pricelist - Deskthority wiki ganz unten sind die blanks und die PBT blanks.

 Preis ist hier die 1.2$ pro key, und auch nur, wenn man 100 bestellt. Vorbestellen kann ich das, ob das auch ankommt, weiss ich dann nicht. Versandkosten hab ich etwa 10€ veranschlagt. bei sowenig keys wirst du was zurückbekommen davon.



hobbit_mit_streitaxt schrieb:


> Alle als Standardtaste, R4U100 (falls ich das System kapiert habe...)
> Bei den Makros und ESC dürfte das der Fall sein, aber auch bei Windows und Kontextmenütaste ?
> Was würde das in etwa kosten ?



R4U100 ist nicht die standardtaste, R4 ist Reihe 4, U100 ist breite 100, also eine Einheit. Mit 1 Einheit bist du bei der Standardtaste, allerdings ist Reihe 4 die über der Leertaste. Standard ist meistens für die Escape/Funktion-Reihe, also Reihe 5 . Das kannst du dir aber aussuchen für deine tasten in dem fall. hier ist beschrieben, welcheN Unterschied das macht. SP produziert in DCS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Groupbuy ist R1U100 die keycap, die ich an deiner stelle nehmen würde. Die Farben rot und dunkelgrau. zu bestellen wäre dann, wenn du ABS möchtest:
BLANK/R1U100X/RED                  
BLANK/R1U100X/VERYDARKGREY         

die kommen beide in 10er Packs und kosten pro Zehnerpak 11$, also 8,60€. Dann bist du bei etwa 26€, und ich rechne mit etwa 3€, die du vom Versand zurückbekommst. ALso 23€

Im Fall von PBT gibt es nur blau, weiss und schwarz:
BLANKPBT/R1U100/BLUE               
BLANKPBT/R1U100/WHITE              
BLANKPBT/R1U100/BLACK              

je 1.2$ pro Stück.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Januar 2012)

Ich hätte gerne die "Ninja" Keycaps in *schwarz* wie's bei den neuen FILCO's angeboten wird
( The Keyboard Company's FKBN88M/GRFB2 - Filco Ninja Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Tactile Action, German Keyboard ). German Layout für meine Tenkeyless
( The Keyboard Company's FKBN88M/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Tactile Action, Keyboard ). Gibt's -_noch_- nicht? ...


----------



## s|n|s (18. Januar 2012)

die musst du wohl irgendwoanders kaufen. Und die gibts nur in US ANSI.

es sei denn Bruce sagt etwas anderes. vielleicht schreibst du ihm mal ne mail: sales@keyboardco.com


----------



## moparcrazy (22. Januar 2012)

Irgendwie geht das ganze nicht recht voran. Auch auf geekhack läuft das ganze eher schleppend. Ich würde aller frühstens im Juni mit den bestellten Key's rechnen.
Habe mich auch nochmal mit der gelieferten Qualität beschäftigt und würde jedem interessierten dies dringend empfehlen.
Why Is The Ripster So Darn Pissed At Signature Plastic Key Group Buys?
Auch habe ich nach wie vor das Gefühl 7bit verhandelt *für* die falsche Seite...
Unter diesen Bedingungen ziehe ich meine Bestellung zurück und kauf mir für meine Kohle lieber Keyboard nr.6.


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (23. Januar 2012)

Hiermit melde ich mal vorerst mein Interesse ab. Erstens ist es mir hier zu kompliziert und die Auswahl ist nicht 100% das was ich suche. Ich behalte es allerdings im Auge, finde die Idee eine gute Sache mit dem Gruppenkauf.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (10. Mai 2013)

Ich hätte interesse Caps für meine Filco zu bestellen? gibt es schon eine 5. Runde?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Mai 2013)

_Yoooaahhh_, was gibt's Neues in Sachen Keycaps & Co. ?!


----------



## loller7 (10. Mai 2013)

Will auch welche!


----------



## 4LI4Z (10. Mai 2013)

Round 4 sind Bestellungen schon lange geschlossen, soviel ich weiß hat 7bit noch Restbestände, hatte er zumindest noch bis vor ein paar Wochen. Ob es eine 5. Runde geben wird weiß man bis jetzt noch nicht aber wenn, dann denke ich ist es noch eine gute Weile bis dahin.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (14. Mai 2013)

Wer oder was ist 7bit?
Kann mann nicht eine neue runde Starten?


----------

